# Alejandro Valverde injury



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Injuries are fractured patella, fractured ankle (talus), and wounded tibia. He had surgery on his patella. He has posted an update on twitter and Movistar has posted an update on facebook. Surgery went well. He wanted to thank everyone for being there for him. This is the picture he posted.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I've really warmed to Valverde in the past couple years. He is one of the most exciting riders and I honestly think he could have placed top 3 in this Tour (if Quintana faltered and the team backed him). If anyone can come back from this injury, Valverde can. Even though he is in his late 30's, he just seems to go on and on. I'm willing to bet he has 2 more Flèche wins in him. I do think he will return to the top level next year. Unfortunately this year seems gone. I was really looking forward to him at the World's this year. That's one race he really deserves before retiring and I think this year would have suited him well.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

This year's Tour route was perfectly suited to him. The Vuelta (which is favorite race) had 3 stages on his training roads which he was so looking forward to. That is going to kill him not being able to race it. That may be when he needs his fans the most. I agree that this year's Worlds was also good for him. He said before the season started that it has been too many years since he got his last Vuelta and Worlds podiums and those two things were his major goals.  Taylor Phinney (after he heard what Valverde's injuries were) said he was going to send him a message now and go visit him after the Tour is over. Taylor had a much more severe injury, but if anyone knows what Valverde is dealing with it would be Taylor. Although Taylor did say he was going to need to find an interpreter to take with him. 
Doctors are keeping him at the hospital for two days and said as long as no complications he should be headed home Tuesday. (Sounds like they are wanting to make sure there are no infections.) The team is saying they obviously don't know how his recovery is going to go but they are very hopeful he'll be back next year.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Was thinking about this today.

Really pisses me off.

When I made a comment in the day one thread, the one about the roads being bad and course being bad and shame on ASO... that was before Valverde crashed.

He was about the fifth rider to crash in that same corner.

And still... no padding. No bales of hay. Nothing.

Do they not have course marshals?

Do they not care?

As these incidents continue to add up, to me at least, it's becoming criminal.

I believe someone needs to be held responsible. I believe it's ASO.

"But the riders sign waivers." Fuuuuck you. Without rider safety we don't have a sport. 

I *seriously* want to see someone held accountable for unsafe courses.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

They really don't seem to. Also reports of a moto going down and putting oil on the road right where Valverde slipped and crashed. Regardless if there was padding or hay bales Alejandro is at wort banged up really bad but no broken bones.

Update from team lead Doctor who is staying with Valverde until he gets back home to Murcia. Apparently 1 more day in the hospital in Germany, then he can go as long as there are no complications. (Sounds like they are making sure there is no infection). 6 weeks immobile, take of cast, do Xrays, as long as everything is good 5 months rehab, 2nd knee surgery (to remove wire from first surgery), and he should be racing by the end of February. They do not see how this is speed up. They also said this is with no complications. Then said please everyone pray there are no complications. We want and need him back ASAP.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Alejandro gave an update today on his recovery. He's started to rehab his knee injury. He appears to be in good spirits. This is a link to his video of his rehab.
https://twitter.com/alejanvalverde/status/881846705871892481


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Pictures from today. They have given him a wheel chair so he's mobile now and able to get out of bed. Also his family is with him.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Any news on his bowel movements?


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Best wishes to Alejandro for a speedy recovery. Glad to know he's on the mend and with his family. Class act!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

den bakker said:


> Any news on his bowel movements?


Probably a bit labored due to the opioid painkillers that he is most likely taking.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

He's now on his feet with crutches. Did an interview today as well. He said in the interview that when the crash first happened he was sure his career was over which is part of why he was so distraught. He said after the surgery he started regaining hope he could come back and now he is positive that not only will he be back next year but that he will be as strong if not stronger than he was when he crashed and he will be winning races again. He also said 6 weeks is the start of the Vuelta and his goal is to be on his trainer that day. He said the plan is he gets to go home tomorrow. That as of now he is able to bend his knee 40%.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks for the update, good to hear


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Glad he's doing well. I bet he could grow a full beard in like 3 days.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

burgrat said:


> Glad he's doing well. I bet he could grow a full beard in like 3 days.


I think closer to a week. I swear he shaves once a week. During Grand Tours you can tell how close they are to a rest day by the growth of facial hair he has. Certainly can't blame him for not wanting to shave more often.

You're welcome for the updates.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Now for very good news. Alejandro is now on his way home. He should be much happier once he's home in familiar surrounds and surrounded by friends and family. Two pictures, last one from his hospital room. He has been given a piece of art work to take home with him. (His wife is in the picture with him.) The 2nd is from the air port.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Alejandro's latest update. He is home in Murcia, Spain. He has started his rehab at a local hospital there under the care of doctors. He has 5 more weeks of this rehab before he is allowed to put any weight on his ankle and knee. He has stated his goal is that the day the Vuelta starts that he is back on his trainer.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for the updates! Nice to see him clawing back from such a serious injury. I think it would be cool if we had such dedicated fans of other injured cyclists posting updates like this. The list from this Le Tour alone would be damn long. Apologies for previous snarky posters.... I guess you ask about bowel habits when you haven't had a decent movement since the 1970s.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

You're welcome. It also helps that he has been keeping us updated himself as well. Although I think with a rider says his fans are his strength and his rock he's going to do his best to keep his fans as updated as possible. 
Point of interest is this doctor deals with a lot of sport injuries in athletes in Murcia. Several people who have commented to him have been under the care of this doctor and have all said oh he's your doctor, you're in great hands. You'll be fine and be in the peloton in no time.
I agree it would be nice with all the injuries we've seen in the Tour or earlier this year as well. Trying to find info on Ion Izagirre's injury has been exceptionally difficult. Julian Alaphilippe had a knee injury way back in Feb and that last update I saw anywhere on him was sometime in June they decided that needed to do surgery. No update since then.
Yeah, I just ignored that one. My guess was he's jealous.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

den bakker said:


> Any news on his bowel movements?


:lol:


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Valverde posted this picture with the message that he is working hard to get back as soon as possible.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

His most recent update was an interview he did during a stage of the Tour for the Spanish telecast. He said he's doing physiotherapy 5-6 hours per day to keep muscle strength. They are taking X-rays every couple of days to ensure everything is going well, which so far so good. He said even his bones don't heal over night. He's on schedule and that at 6 weeks the bones will be healed/fused. At that point he can start pool therapy and get back on his trainer. That day starts 5 months of intense rehab. He said he is 100% confident he will be in the peloton by the early next season and winning races before the end of spring.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

KoroninK said:


> His most recent update was an interview he did during a stage of the Tour for the Spanish telecast. He said he's doing physiotherapy 5-6 hours per day to keep muscle strength. They are taking X-rays every couple of days to ensure everything is going well, which so far so good. He said even his bones don't heal over night. He's on schedule and that at 6 weeks the bones will be healed/fused. At that point he can start pool therapy and get back on his trainer. That day starts 5 months of intense rehab. He said he is 100% confident he will be in the peloton by the early next season and winning races before the end of spring.


An then he woke up.


"What am I on??? I'm on my bike......................."


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

KoroninK said:


> Valverde posted this picture with the message that he is working hard to get back as soon as possible.
> 
> View attachment 319772


OK, this is TMI...............


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

No Time Toulouse said:


> OK, this is TMI...............


agreed... one thing to be a fan.. but this is borderline stalker territory. Sorry needs to be said.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

TMI  ?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

cda 455 said:


> TMI  ?


maybe they feel urges when they see naked male feet. 
not that I think there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

He posted the picture with the comment the We're on the right track. He posted it for everyone to see. It's some machine they are using on his ankle/leg/knee at the hospital where he's doing his rehab.
As for TMI??? Naked male legs and feet, this is an issue? Really? Truthfully other than the what the heck is that machine, which I still have no idea what it is, my first thought was to laugh because of the cycling magazines under his uninjured leg. He is the posting this stuff to keep people updated on his recovery. If you aren't interested you don't have to open the thread. Unlike apparently most everyone else he has been very happy to keep everyone updated on his recovery.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

KoroninK said:


> Unlike apparently most everyone else he has been very happy to keep everyone updated on his recovery.


https://www.instagram.com/p/BWkNEIsHR17/
and you _really_ need to lighten up. Or chance your user name to Francis


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

den bakker said:


> maybe they feel urges when they see naked male feet.
> not that I think there's anything wrong with that.


I mean;


Look at his bunion  !!1!
:whitetextflipoff!:


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

den bakker said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BWkNEIsHR17/
> and you _really_ need to lighten up. Or chance your user name to Francis


LOL, ok, guess I should have know Mark has an instagram account. You're right he does update people on his injuries as well.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> I mean;
> 
> 
> Look at his bunion  !!1!
> :whitetextflipoff!:



 Hadn't noticed that before you pointed it out. I was more interested in the two cycling magazines under his right leg.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

KoroninK said:


> Hadn't noticed that before you pointed it out. I was more interested in the two cycling magazines under his right leg.


Yeah; I noticed those mags too when you poasted the pic.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

KoroninK said:


> ...
> As for TMI??? Naked male legs and feet, this is an issue? .....


I'm taking about showing his injuries. I'm a bit squeamish about blood and guts...


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

No Time Toulouse said:


> I'm taking about showing his injuries. I'm a bit squeamish about blood and guts...


Ah. Well he is bandaged up. At this point the cuts and such should be healed and he should be getting stitches removed soon. The injury I'd rather not see again is Taylor Phinney's.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

No Time Toulouse said:


> I'm taking about showing his injuries. I'm a bit squeamish about blood and guts...


what exactly did you expect to find in the thread given the title?


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

den bakker said:


> what exactly did you expect to find in the thread given the title?


Well, I was expecting updates, not a swapping of 'injury pics'.......

Still, you may have a valid point....


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Today Alejandro held a press conference with his doctors at the hospital in Murcia. He was explaining that right now they are working to keep him in shape so that when the bones are all healed it will only be rehab for the injuries and not trying to get back into shape. He said they must take it slow and not attempt to rush anything, thus this season is over. However he is completely confident he will be back next year and back at the same level he was this year. He said after the surgery and he started to fully understand what he injuries actually were versus he fear of what they were he knew he would fully recover and be able to come back. It's not just a matter of time and hard work to make sure it happens. He does believe he will be back on his bike (on the trainer) before the Vuelta starts. He thanked everyone who took care of him right after the crash, everyone at the hospital in Germany, everyone at the hospital in Murica, everyone from his team and the extended family of the sponsors, the entire peloton (all of whom have either been calling him or asking his teammates for daily updates), and all of the fans who have been sending him their support. "Support like this makes everything quite easier. I must get well for them and fight to get back to the place I was before the crash."
Two pictures from today's press conference. Bandages removed and no real sign of any scaring.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Valverde's update today is continuing to work on recovering. This time a picture at the gym.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

amazing amount of atrophy already.. I know the feeling.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

spdntrxi said:


> amazing amount of atrophy already.. I know the feeling.


No kidding  !


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Alejandro's doctor did an interview either yesterday or Friday (article with interview published today). The doctor said Alejandro is doing 3 therapy sessions per day plus about an hour at the gym (under supervision) each day. He is able to bend his knee to 90 degrees already. They also can't believe the pain tolerance he has. The doctor also said even though the bones aren't healed yet (need 3 more weeks for that) they are planning on getting him into the pool early this week on a bike in the pool so he can start riding as soon as possible. They don't want him to loose muscle memory of riding, so they figure the sooner they can get him on the bike the better for everyone.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

The latest update. Alejandro was cleared to start riding his bike on Monday and he has been out riding on the roads of Murcia starting on Monday. (He's also continuing doing therapy sessions both morning and afternoon.) He did an interview yesterday and in the article I read today (from the interview yesterday) he is planning on returning to racing before the end of the season. The team's response is we'll see as they are being extremely cautious of his injury. He is planning on racing again in October.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

According to the Spanish cycling media he has been released medically from rehab. He has been cleared to ride and start training. He's been riding his trainer already for a few weeks. Last week was given clearance to start riding on the road. This week has been given clearance to start training again. He posted these two pictures today.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Creepiest thread going on RBR. 

I'm curious, did you ever get to catch him at a race and get a signed jersey or something like that? Snap a photo together?


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Unfortunately I have never had the chance to meet him. I've only gotten to see him race in person once and that was the 2015 Worlds.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

9W9W said:


> Creepiest thread going on RBR.
> 
> I'm curious, did you ever get to catch him at a race and get a signed jersey or something like that? Snap a photo together?


Always amazes me how people respond on this forum. Obviously guy is a fan and he enjoys documenting Valverde's recovery.

If you have ever been seriously injured you can appreciate the effort involved to come back, whether it's our mere mortal job or a pro cyclist. At least I do.

Thanks kroninK for the updates, Valverde is an exceptional cyclist and a fierce competitor. Hope to see him back in action.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

BacDoc said:


> Always amazes me how people respond on this forum. Obviously guy is a fan and he enjoys documenting Valverde's recovery.
> 
> If you have ever been seriously injured you can appreciate the effort involved to come back, whether it's our mere mortal job or a pro cyclist. At least I do.
> 
> Thanks kroninK for the updates, Valverde is an exceptional cyclist and a fierce competitor. Hope to see him back in action.


My run in with a car happened about the same time as Valverde's crash. Mine was a double compound fracture of the left arm. Even an arm keeps you off the bike longer than a bike junky can stand. I never liked Valverde much, but seeing his recovery and going no through mine at the same time has won him sympathy from me. When the body instantly can't do what your mind commands it, it is devastating. In all honesty, having friends here that knownthe frustrations and pain has been the best psychotherapy I could have asked for.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

BacDoc, thank you. (I am a gal though. Don't worry there are several on here that thought I was a guy. I promise you won't be the last either.)

spookyload, I hope you're doing better. Injuries no matter how minor or severe are never fun.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Latest update. Alejandro went out with his teammates for their rest day ride. He also did some interviews before the ride. He said he's recovering faster than he expected and he's very happy with his progress. He said one of the biggest things that helped was when he got to a 90 degree bend with his knee they set him up with a bike he could ride in the water and started water therapy, the combination really accelerated his healing. Then he said, but just getting back on the bike, even if it was just in the water was huge for his mental health at that point. He said when he thought about racing in China at the end of the season he was just being impatient, and knows he really needs to wait until next year. Then joked he was going to race la Vuelta's stage tomorrow. He said that he fully believes he'll be 100% next year and is targeting starting his season either in Australia or Mallorca and then doing his typical spring schedule. He did say he still has some swelling in his knee, but that's normal. He's basically back to doing everything normally at this point.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

The English titles on the video are a bit incorrect. He said today that his wanting to race in China before the end of the season is flat out his impatience and his natural optimism, but that it's not going to happen. He has been medically cleared to train and the doctors are in fine with him training. He's not returning to racing until the screws are removed from his knee which happens in January. The doctors have had him on a bike since the 3rd week of his recovery and that was totally under their supervision. The following week he was released to ride on the trainer at home. The team it's self has said he's not racing until the screws are removed. I've been reading the Spanish reports. Every single English report I've seen today has stuff not translated correctly.
Otherwise the video is awesome to see. But would rather see it without the bad subtitles. During that ride he was actually joking about racing tomorrow's stage of the Vuelta which everyone knows isn't going to happen.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

KoroninK said:


> BacDoc, thank you. (I am a gal though. Don't worry there are several on here that thought I was a guy. I promise you won't be the last either.)
> 
> spookyload, I hope you're doing better. Injuries no matter how minor or severe are never fun.


Koronink: Don't listen to the Haters. You are a beautiful woman as you are, facial hair and all.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

[email protected], but thank you. Do I need to post an actual picture of me? LOL


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> [email protected], but thank you. Do I need to post an actual picture of me? LOL


Yes.

Like to see if you resemble his wife


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok. I'll post two. First one is several years ago with one of our cats. The 2nd one is from the end of July at Mid Ohio for the Indy Car race. The driver I had my picture taken with is Carlos Munoz.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Indy cars and bicycles, you are quite the race fan.

So who is the stronger racer, Alejandro or Carlos? My guess is Valverde would do better in pro car race than Carlos in a pro bike race!


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Sports fan in general. I also love hockey. 
Carlos is a pro cycling fan. My husband and I had a nice conversation with him about cycling, which was fun. 
I would say Valverde, although we are talking about two totally different disciplines of racing. Carlos does ride a road bike. He's on facebook and during the off season had posted a picture of himself on his bike and was asking all his fans to post pictures of themselves with their bikes.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

The most recent update from Spanish broadcast of the Worlds they talked with Alejandro and he said he rode for over 700kms for the week.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Valverde did an interview that was published today. In it he said his plan for next year for his goals are the 2 main goals being the Ardennes and the Worlds. Along with the Giro and the Vuelta. He said he has no interest in racing the Tour next year. This goes back to his comment after the 2015 Tour when he got his podium there, that he is done chasing the Tour. Right now he really doesn't want to race it. He was also trying to talk to the team into letting him race any of the one day races leading up to Lombardia and racing Lombardia because he's impatient and just wants to get back to racing. (He's still obsessed with the Worlds). He also said he wants a classics heavy spring schedule. His idea of the schedule makes sense to me if the Ardennes and the Worlds are his two main goals of the season, which they sound like they are.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Latest update:
From the team meetings. Valverde was asked about his injury and how he's doing at this point. He said he feels like he did right before the injury. This knee is very close to 100%. He said his power is where it was before the injury as is his stamina and his speed. He said that he's back to where he needs to be to be able to take a short vacation now. He did say his left leg is just slightly weaker than his right leg, but feels that will be fixed in the gym over the winter. He feels he'll be at 100% when he starts racing in January and expects to be winning races again in the spring. He said he's not going to have the 2nd surgery to remove the screws because it's not needed. He said he wants a very similar spring schedule to what he had last year and feels he will be at the level he was last year when he got hurt. As for the Grand Tours he doesn't know what he wants. The the races he wants to win the most are Fleche Wallone, Liege and the Worlds. He really, really, really wants the record at Liege and figures more Fleche Wallones are a great idea as well. And of course he's still obsessed with the Worlds and feels he doesn't have that many more legitimate shots at the rainbow jersey.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

He's well on his way to recovery. It appears his injured leg is about half the muscle mass as the uninjured one. That's about 2 and a half months. He's got another 2 and a half to 3 months to get it fully back. But look at those quads. When he posted this he said they are getting closer to being equal.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

A final update to this thread. Valverde will start his season at Mallorca challenge. This will complete his rehab and obviously put him back into competition. A nice article in Spanish I read today talking about his recovery. His doctors said that what takes most people 3 months of rehab took him 1 month and they basically said that it's genetics. They really had no other explanation. They said they are amazed by his recovery. They also said they don't expect him to even think about retiring anytime soon as he still has too much enthusiasm, passion, and love for the sport along with a lot of ambition. The team doctors said the numbers he was putting up at the team meetings are better than they've ever seen before. They also said he's riding at the same watts he was before the injury. Mr Unzue said as far as the team is concerned he has no goals and no objectives. The doctors also said that in some ways he is still that 18 year old kid who just aged out of the Junior ranks instead of the 37 year old veteran that he actually is. They also said they expect him to be competitive and winning races again soon. He starts his season this week at Mallorca challenge, then Valencia and Murcia. We all should get an idea of where his recover actually is at that point.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Valverde looked good on that Vuelta a Valencia stage 2 win. It's good that Valverde is not targeting any grand tour. At this stage, he a better one day racer, and he has a shot at this (unlike Contador who would have no chance at any one day race).


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

He definitely looks good. Almost as if he'd not gotten hurt. It's amazing. However, the one Grand Tour he'll still go after is la Vuelta. He wants the record for number of podiums and green jerseys and he's one short of both.
The team, however, has stated that he doesn't have any goals or objectives as far as they are concerned and anything he gets them is a bonus. He on the other hand does have some idea of what he wants for goals for this year, most notably is chasing history. But has said he really wants to tie Mercx's record at Liege, wants another Fleche Wallone and wants the Worlds.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

that was an impressive stage 4 win. He still has a strong kick.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

That was a very impressive stage win. It showed he's still got that sprint of his. I'd be shocked if he's recovered all of his muscle mass yet, but his sprint is still there. Now he's got full confidence in his knee as well. It's going to be a fun spring. Apparently he also made a comment that depending on how his knee reacted to racing that he MIGHT race Flanders this year.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> that was an impressive stage 4 win. He still has a strong kick.


+1, looked really good.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Read an article where the team was saying they are hoping he'll be fully recovered by April, but they are shocked at how good he is right now. Then they said, well it is Alejandro we're talking about. He's good at surprising us. Then they were asked how long past this next year (he's under contract through next year) they think he can race for. Their response was until 50 if his body will let him. Last year he was half joking that he was going to race until he's 50's. Apparently he was and still is much more serious about that than the joking response he had given to a reporter. (Yes I do think he'd be pushing it to race til he's 50, but I do think he'll be racing into his 40's. As we saw when he got hurt, he's not close to being ready to leave the sport yet. He still loves racing too much.)


----------

